# Looking for a house share in Quarteira/Vilamoura/Albufeira



## ryan572 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,
I am looking at travelling out to either Quarteira/Vilamoura or Albufeira in April and I plan to stay there until the end of August. I am looking to find work but I have looked around at apartments and I have found this near enough impossible for me to stay in with the wage I would be on. It's a bit of a long shot but I am looking for someone in Quarteira/Vilamoura or Albufeira to rent me a room in their house/apartment for a price of 40-70 euros a week. 

Thank you!


----------

